# Series 3 R33 / Early R34 Fusebox Cover



## kidcash (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello.

I am after a Fusebox cover for an R33/R34 with white lettering and "GT-R" at the top right.
Either in new condition or good condition.

Thanks


----------



## kidcash (Dec 21, 2014)

Still after this, happy to pay what it cost for a good one


----------

